# Moving to thailand



## joyoflife (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello to all, I intend to move to Thailand, may be Hua Hin, within the next coming year - Can anyone give me an idea of renting a small house (a month) and the cost of the food - thanks - joy of life -


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi joy. ok you'll need to give more details if you want to get meaningful info.
For example: a small house where? within 100 m of the beach? 1km? 10km? thai standard house or western standard (e.g. with western kitchen and bathroom). Further do you know the ropes or do you have a Thai-speaking friend who does and who can negotiate on your behalf? This will make a big big difference to the price you pay for any given standard of house. Will you be riding round on a motorbike looking for "for rent' signs or looking for english language web sites by 'real estate agents' and paying 3-4x the going rate

What do you mean by "the food". Can you exist on Thai food alone bought from the market or food stalls, or will you be needing western foods from expat s/markets and western food restaurants. Again, a big big difference in living costs depending on how you answer that.


----------

